# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  La Plataforma en defensa del Tajo eleva una queja a la UE para acabar con el trasvase

## Nodoyuna

_La Plataforma en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche deTalavera de la Reina ha interpuesto hoy una queja ante la Comisión Europea denunciando el impacto que tiene el Trasvase Tajo-Segura sobre14 espacios protegidos de la Red Natura 2000. La Plataforma ha aportado en su denuncia numerosas pruebas científicas que demuestran que estos espacios protegidos se encuentran en mal estado de conservación debido al bajo caudal de los ríos Tajo y Alberche, a unos regímenes muy alejados del natural y a un exceso de contaminación.
La Plataforma en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche considera que esta queja supondrá un antes y un después en la gestión del Tajo y del Trasvase Tajo-Segura. En la queja presentada se han aportado pruebas contundentes que demuestran que se está vulnerando la Directiva de Hábitats debido a la deplorable gestión hidrográfica del Tajo y sobre todo por el Trasvase Tajo-Segura. Ante estas pruebas, la Comisión Europea no podrá hacer otra cosaque llevar a España ante el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea._

http://es.scribd.com/doc/175931951/N...Queja-Trasvase

http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201310...310141454.html

----------------------------------------------------

Siguen las protestas continuas en todos los ámbitos posibles, nos pisotearán, nos expoliarán, nos robarán el agua, pero por lo menos no nos callarán. La Plataforma está muy segura, esta vez, de que esto va a servir para algo, que por lo menos pondrán una buena multa a España y por lo menos hará que el Ministerio se plantee su postura, yo no lo tengo tan claro pero veremos.

----------


## gomar

- Ranking en exportación agricola POR PROVINCIAS: 1ª Murcia  http://www.murcia.com/region/noticia...hortalizas.asp

-Una de 4 lechugas exportadas en el MUNDO procede de Murcia:   http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2013...-20131216.html

Todo esto es lo que hemos hecho en Murcia con el trasvase, a ver quien lo niega, o haber si CM ha conseguido algo parecido en cualquier otra cosa

----------


## Luján

> - Ranking en exportación agricola POR PROVINCIAS: 1ª Murcia  http://www.murcia.com/region/noticia...hortalizas.asp
> 
> -Una de 4 lechugas exportadas en el MUNDO procede de Murcia:   http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2013...-20131216.html
> 
> Todo esto es lo que hemos hecho en Murcia con el trasvase, a ver quien lo niega, o haber si CM ha conseguido algo parecido en cualquier otra cosa


Te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo a la web del INE. Ahí hay datos de verdad, sin tergiversar.

Estoy muy ocupado, así que te dejo como tarea que revises las estadísticas oficiales. Asi, a bote pronto, las exportaciones de toda España en hortalizas etc. son de unos 4000 millones de €. ¿De verdad te crees que Murcia exporta el 50% de eso?

¿Es que siempre vamos a tener la misma cantinela?

----------


## NoRegistrado

> - Ranking en exportación agricola POR PROVINCIAS: 1ª Murcia  http://www.murcia.com/region/noticia...hortalizas.asp
> 
> -Una de 4 lechugas exportadas en el MUNDO procede de Murcia:   http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2013...-20131216.html
> 
> Todo esto es lo que hemos hecho en Murcia con el trasvase, a ver quien lo niega, o haber si CM ha conseguido algo parecido en cualquier otra cosa


Anda que no se debatió esto hace poco, contigo precisamente, y quedó perfectamente claro todo con los datos oficiales del INE.

 Si leyeras un poco más el foro, no habría que citarte ciertas cosas. El otro día puse un texto y un artículo que decía lo siguiente:




> * "Anteriormente a 2004, en torno al 40 % de los recursos disponibles de agua en Murcia venían del Trasvase del Tajo, pero ahora se ha reducido la dependencia de estos caudales y sólo en torno al 15-18% de los recursos disponibles proviene del Tajo"*


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201401...401111047.html
En éste caso lo dice la Universidad de Murcia.

Lo cual quiere decir que Murcia es una potencia agrícola, sin duda;  no la mayor, pero sí una de las punteras. Pero... ¿Qué parte de la producción agrícola se riega con recursos propios y cual con agua del Tajo? Arriba te dan una cifra aproximada. La mayor parte se riega con recursos propios, al menos la más productiva.

Por tanto, más o menos tienes que reducir lo que tú expones a ese 18%.

Saludos. Miguel

PD: Cada vez que no se sabe distinguir "a ver" de "haber" se muere un gatito.

*Fin al desvío del Tajo. Fin al hidrocolonialismo en CLM.* *In memorian de Nodoyuna.*

----------


## gomar

> ¿Es que siempre vamos a tener la misma cantinela?


Idem eadem idem

----------

